# No Banner?



## Firawyn

I know TTF is going through some vB updates, but I was wondering if/at what point we're getting a banner back...

TTF just looks...kind of...bald...without a banner. 

Just a thought.


----------



## Starbrow

I miss the banners, too. We've had some very good ones and it's a much nicer way to introduce TTF.


----------



## Firawyn

*sniffle* Yea. I agree. 

Granted, I'm still missing the traditional green. When we went through the last vB updates, at least I could still set it on the original TTF skin. This isn't fresh, it's awkward.


----------



## Starflower

Yes, I agree with Fir here. Having been absent for a while, it somewhat disconcerting to return not to my familiar green Forum but to a ...grey? It feels...not very nice.
I vote to get the green back!


----------



## Prince of Cats

Well, I don't know what you mean by grey - but perhaps it's because if you scroll down to the bottom left of this page there's a drop down box. Mine says "Green". I must have changed the skin when we switched over. The colors are good to my taste, though I did prefer the old forum none-the-less.

It'd be nice to see the two trees upon the TTF banner


----------



## Starflower

Oh, I didn't see that - it defaulted to grey. Well, I have tried all of the skins and they are all quite...garish for my taste. I miss the old TTF green, it was just the right shade


----------



## David Pence

I'll work on a banner ... Geez.


----------



## Prince of Cats

You da(pence) Man!


----------



## Firawyn

dapence said:


> I'll work on a banner ... Geez.



You know, logging on here lately reminds me of when I left home, and then came back a few months later to find the house painted, new floors, furniture in different locations, and then some, and it was just WEIRD! 

Seriously David. We liked the furniture where it was.


----------



## David Pence

My girlfriend has been in the hospital for most of the year, so, I'll get to the furniture as soon as I can.


----------



## Hobbit-GalRosie

dapence said:


> My girlfriend has been in the hospital for most of the year, so, I'll get to the furniture as soon as I can.


 
Wow. Can't tell you how sorry I am to hear that. Even before reading that post I was going to say we can get kinda demanding sometimes but that doesn't mean you shouldn't take your time and take care of more important matters first. That goes doubly now. And btw, thanks for upgrading the vBulletin software, I'm sure it will prove worth it in many ways despite the wicked tricksy thief stealing our beloved banner!

I loved the banner we had the last time I was here (ages ago, sadly), the one with Tolkien on it. I'd love having that back, but any of the banners we've had have their own special place in my heart.


----------



## Gil-Galad

dapence said:


> My girlfriend has been in the hospital for most of the year, so, I'll get to the furniture as soon as I can.


 
I hope your problems are now just a distant memory of the past...


....cause I would be glad to see again a good ol' banner. Not that I have been active in order to have any reasonable complaints, but I really felt like something was missing when I opened the forum for a first time in more than an year....


----------



## Firawyn

Gil-Galad said:


> I hope your problems are now just a distant memory of the past...
> 
> 
> ....cause I would be glad to see again a good ol' banner. Not that I have been active in order to have any reasonable complaints, but I really felt like something was missing when I opened the forum for a first time in more than an year....



Agreed on all points - 

Does anyone currently on the board have a talent for creating banners? Perhaps we could save you some trouble, David, and...I don't know, can the mods change the forum settings? Or does the admin only have access to those functions?


----------



## Uminya

Firawyn said:


> Agreed on all points -
> 
> Does anyone currently on the board have a talent for creating banners? Perhaps we could save you some trouble, David, and...I don't know, can the mods change the forum settings? Or does the admin only have access to those functions?


 
Mr. Pence has made several of the recent banners, and I know Talierin did long ago. I'm sure we have people with the skills to make nice ones, though 

As for the forum settings, only an administrator can do that.


----------



## Gil-Galad

Ciryaher said:


> Mr. Pence has made several of the recent banners, and I know Talierin did long ago. I'm sure we have people with the skills to make nice ones, though
> 
> As for the forum settings, only an administrator can do that.



Talierin did some really awesome banners long time ago.... she could be asked whether she would be up for another one :*confused:


----------



## Firawyn

I haven't seen hide nor hair of Talierin in a long time. 

Well, how about we start a thread for 'banner submission?' ...anyone who wants to give it a go, can post a banner up, and then David could pick one, and put it up. Or something? :*confused:

In all honesty - not having a banner up is not doing TTF any traffic favors. :*(


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

I imed Dapence recently and received the following response:

* Re: Layout *

Yes, a custom layout is on the list of things to do here. ​ 
Because I had asked if we were ever going to get a theme again, I liked the 'green, foresty' theme, being an elf and all hehe and I had asked him kindly if there was something on the way dear.


----------



## Firawyn

I've been using the "Green 2" skin...it's not bad...but I do miss the old one. :*(


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Firawyn said:


> I've been using the "Green 2" skin...it's not bad...but I do miss the old one. :*(


 
Well I didn't know I could do that heheh, though it's still too bright, I like a darker theme.


----------



## Firawyn

Silly Hubby!!

Do you know _how_ to do it?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Yup and I do indeed like this 'Green 2' as you call it.


----------



## Firawyn

I had nothing to do with "Green 2's" name. And it is passable, but nothing will ever compare to classic TTF green. :*(


----------



## Prince of Cats

I don't think we need a *new* banner, all of the old ones I've seen were great


----------



## Firawyn

I agree!! I think I even still have a couple of the old ones saved on my computer.


----------



## spirit

Missing banner was the first think I noticed. This place looks naked without it. :*eek:


----------

